# new home..phone internet options



## bamboozle (25 Mar 2009)

Hi All,

Builders have finally finished, we've moved in, all i need to do now is decide on house phone, tv & internet options...

from trawling through some threads it looks like there is no clear alternative, which leaves me wondering am i better off going for seperate providers

eg BT for phone, NTL for Broadband & Tv

do SKY do broadband

any suggestions?


----------



## soy (25 Mar 2009)

UPC (NTL/Chorus) are the only company in Ireland that do Broadband + TV + Phone. 
Sky do not do broadband


----------



## Frank (25 Mar 2009)

had TV and BB from UPC 

Rang them about a phone got it that evening, No old phone line to switch made it easy. had the right modem so they just had to switch it on, even gave me an easy enough no. to remember.

BB is great as well.


----------



## sfag (26 Mar 2009)

Stick a dish on your roof and you have free freesat channels for ever. Why pay for TV?


----------

